# My compot isn't dead yet, what am I doing right? :-)



## johnndc (Nov 5, 2006)

I unflasked a really neat phrag cross - Lynn Evans-Goldner 'Full Circle' HCC/AOS s besseae flavum, that Ki and I both bought from Woodstream at the recent DC orchid show. It's been almost 4 weeks and none of my plants are dead yet, which is giving me pause. I hate to even write this, lest the orchid gods come down on me, but at what point do I pass the "just out of flask sudden death phase" and enter "now they're just like any other seedlings" phase?

The images below are preview thumbnails, click em to see the big pics.

First, here's the biggest seedling, in semi-hydro - note the new growth coming out of the nook of the second-tier leaves from the top. I'm not sure what to make of that, meaning, why is it growing up there? (Note, I used a little cinnamon, which you'll see here and there - and the leaves did get a few spots, perhaps from physan or h2o2, but they're fine now - also, had to cut the top leaf off when I deflasked, it was dead and mushy at the tip).





Here is the littlest seedlings, also growing in semi-hydro next to the big guy - he is surprisingly hanging in there.





And here is a little clump - not sure if it's multiple seedlings or what - that is planted in this very fine mix that Ki and I got at the show - I believe it's shredded chc mixed with pulverized perlite and sphag.





And finally, all of these, as you'll note in the last pic, are kept under a little hood when my humidity drops - as it does from time to time, since I have to open windows or I bake.

Anyway, I'm glad they're hanging in there, but am a bit surprised - knock on wood - that nothing is dead yet. Have I passed the danger zone, or no such luck?


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey John the seedlings look great. Glad to see that they're doing well.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job John. Are you interested in selling a couple of the seedlings???


----------



## johnndc (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL those seedlings? Eric, they're just out of the flask one month! I'm gonna keep em for now because I really want this cross, and I'm still afraid they may not live  But once they get bigger, if I have several, I'd consider it. Also, these were like half flasks, or less - only had like 8 seedlings in them.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks, I just dont know how long I can wait. Woodsream wont have them available as seedlings until next spring. There were about 4 other hybrids I want but I'm not as brave as you to do the flask thing. Let me know if you decide to unload 1 or 2. E.


----------



## johnndc (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd still like to here from our flask experts as to when the danger period passes and these become just like other seedlings, in terms of their risk of perishing?


----------



## gonewild (Nov 5, 2006)

johnndc said:


> I'd still like to here from our flask experts as to when the danger period passes and these become just like other seedlings, in terms of their risk of perishing?



When new roots start to grow the danger period is almost over.


----------



## johnndc (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks - well, hopefully I'll see some poking up against the side of the pot soon


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 8, 2006)

hey - looks good.

I finally deflasked this morning. I'm doing everything I can to kill them. 

1. I left the agar on - all of it.
2. I them put them in s/h. duh.
3. the s/h medium is mostly fine grade, which is probably too fine.
4. they're in a small wardian case, which will turn out to either have too little air flow, or leak so much air that the humidity drops.
5. haven't touched any hydrogen peroxide yet.
6. and I didn't even remove the browned leaves.....


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

Alright Ki! 
Nicely done.


----------

